
Ask HN: Best online video courses to learn basic math? - rayalez
Hey everyone! I want to understand the fundamentals of math, mostly out of curiosity and for AI&#x2F;ML learning. So I probably want to start with calculus, linear algebra, probability&#x2F;statistics.<p>I can&#x27;t commit to it with extreme intensity and put a huge amount of time&#x2F;energy into it, I&#x27;m just looking for something with a low barrier to entry to get started and begin gradually making some progress (and have some fun learning).<p>I know about Khan Academy and 3blue1brown, they&#x27;re pretty great, but I&#x27;m wondering if there&#x27;s more good stuff out there.<p>Can you recommend some good courses? (can be free or paid)
======
bjourne
Sorry, you can't learn math by watching videos. It's like trying to get fit by
reading books. I recommend the answers found in these threads
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17075261](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17075261)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16562173](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16562173)
aj7's answer is on the mark imho.

------
ramtatatam
These videos are not full blown math course, but will definitely give you base
to develop your own math intuition:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYO_jab_esuFRV4b17AJtAw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYO_jab_esuFRV4b17AJtAw)

------
hackermailman
This free book is good, but assumes you've done calculus like Stewart's
calculus book or something similar
[https://infinitedescent.xyz](https://infinitedescent.xyz)

Really the only way to learn is get a beginners book like Stewart, Apostol or
Hoffman &Kunze and do the exercises once a day for an hour or less. In a month
you'll have done so many exercises you'll begin to understand basics.

------
mathhtrow
I don't have any videos but Paul's online math notes
[http://tutorial.math.lamar.edu/](http://tutorial.math.lamar.edu/) got me
through my undergrad basic math

Make sure you are doing exercises in addition to watching videos/reading as
homework is how most people learn math.

------
codeful
I recommend Professor Leonard. I found him very good at explaining things.
Check out his playlists.

[https://www.youtube.com/user/professorleonard57/playlists?vi...](https://www.youtube.com/user/professorleonard57/playlists?view=1&shelf_id=0&sort=dd)

------
Ash1402
[https://betterexplained.com/](https://betterexplained.com/) \- has some great
guides and a bunch of different ways to think about things. Site is primarily
text, but he offers video courses too.

------
8611m
I really enjoy [http://patrickjmt.com/](http://patrickjmt.com/)

